# what is the point of?



## raluca_ene14

I have a sentece: "What is the point of all tis research?
The second sencetence: What is.......................of? (with the word "aid" inserted must have the same meaning with the first?
What is your solution?
Thank you!


----------



## JulianoS

raluca_ene14 said:


> I have a sentece: "What is the point of all tis this research?
> The second sencetence: What is.......................of? (with the word "aid" inserted must have the same meaning with the first?
> What is your solution?
> Thank you!


 
Salutare!

Vrei să spui _What is the aid of all this research?_

Am pus întrebarea pe forumul English Only şi se pare că nu este OK să foloseşti "aid". Se pare că un vorbitor nativ de limbă engleză nu l-ar folosi.

În schimb ai alte alternative, cum ar fi "purpose" sau "benefit"...

_What is the purpose of all this research? sau What is the benefit of all this research?_


----------



## raluca_ene14

este vorba de un exercitiu!

1. prima propozitie este: "What is the point of all this research?"

2. iar a doua este data astfel:"What is.......................of?" In cea de-a doua propozitie trebuie sa introduc cuvantul aid + alte cuvinte pentru a insemna exact: "What is the point of all this research?"

Si cred ca m-am incurcat putin:
Eu ma gandeam sa spun: What is the aid to all this research composed of?" - dar nu are acelasi inteles cu prima propozitie!

Multumesc!


----------



## JulianoS

Sincerc sa fiu, nu reuşesc să gasesc o variantă de a folosi cuvântul aid...

Încearcă să pui întrebarea pe forumul English Only, poate vorbitori nativi de limbă engleză te vor ajuta.


----------



## raluca_ene14

care site?


----------



## JulianoS

Pe acelaşi site, wordreference...

Uite aici link-ul direct spre forumul English Only:
http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## JulianoS

Am un raspuns... 

_What is this research in aid of?_


----------



## raluca_ene14

multumesc frumos!


----------

